

Life in a Start-Up (PG-18 :)) - MarinaSprava
http://blog.jelastic.com/2013/01/23/life-in-a-start-up-pg-18/

======
tinco
Hey Marina, I don't think this is the right community to be posting videos of
dramatized no-life founders right now. It was hip maybe ~5 years ago, but now
the community mostly focuses on stories on how to manage your life
appropriately while running a startup so you perform better whilst not
shortening your lifespan.

Also, I think the plasticized sex scenes invoke a visceral reaction, without
really contributing much to the message of the movie. I'm not sure why you
would endorse this as a PR manager..

edit: I probably won't get a reply to this. I get the feeling Marina Sprava is
not a real person.. all of her web presence seems to revolve around Jelastic
(she's member of 20+ tech groups on LinkedIn) and despite being the 'PR
manager' of Jelastic she isn't mentioned on the Team page on their site.

~~~
MarinaSprava
Wow! Looks like I work too much:) Thanks for your interest to my person:) BTW
my surname is Sprava, not Prava:) I really respect your opinion according to
our video, but sorry, cannot agree with you. The main idea is to show real
life in a start-up and it's shown very well. Maybe you don't understand it,
because you are not a startuper.

~~~
tinco
Perhaps so :)

------
jgrahamc
Well, I can add them to my list of people to never contact.

~~~
irahul
Out of curiosity, would you still add them to "people to never contact" if the
video was done sans the sex scene? The video would still be cheesy and over
the top, but the whole start-up scene is over the top now-a-days.

------
nnq
Wow, at least they clearly define their target :) (not in a good way)

...and what's up with the last line? I really don't get it.

